# Rim/Tire suspension combo



## jesserettele (Aug 23, 2008)

I am looking for some rims and possibly some new suspension for our 67 hard top. We just got the 4 wheel disc conversion kit from Ames. It does not have the stock looking engine compartment and would like the outside to resemble a classy rod look. Any suggestions rim size, width, offset, tire type, suspension? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the Cragar`s, I have 15x10s w/295/50/15s on the rear and 14x7s in the front. Bought them from Summit. The rears barely fit and I had to trim the inside of the fender well moldings, but they look awesome!


----------



## jesserettele (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds nice, if you ever get a pic of them would you mind posting it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

That rear tire sure looks mean...


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have convo pro's on my car and i am thinking of selling them if interested email me at [email protected] they are on my 67 gto right now and look good but i am going to a 18inch wheel and these are 15's.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is nothing like a nice big set of...........Cragers.....:cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Unless they're Keystone's!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Those sound like fightin words!!!  :willy::rofl::cheers:cheers


----------



## jesserettele (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice rim and tire combos. Here is a pic of where we're at right now. We still have a little ways to go.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Unless they're Keystone's!!


wow,,,take off the gto insigna and your car looks just like a 69 chevelle
never paid attention before


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

i have tubular upper control arms by ride tech and global west lower tubulars with 1 inch lower global west front springs and station wagon rear springs in back the car sits perfect the rim tire combo is kmc hot wheels black with 225 45 17 in front and nitto drag radials in back 275/40 17


----------

